# Dead Pixels on my Canon 600D



## Alvaromphoto (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi , i have a canon 600D with a 1year and 2 months , almost 15000 shots .
And today i repair when i take a long exposure (30sec, f16 , iso 400) for a star trail , a lot of dead pixels shows up
like 7-8 dead pixels , what i do ? i have a extended warranty of 3 years , i go to the shop and i gonna back my money or give me a new body ? new kit ? 

Can you help me answer this? :c

Have a nice day , Alvaromphoto


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 28, 2013)

Legally the extended warranty work as insurance against damage. Look for the company that sold you and get informed of the proceedings. Note that some dead pixels are considered "normal" and not a defect. Depending on how it is visible, or they pay to repair or replace the camera, or return the value for the equipment. Good luck.


----------



## Alvaromphoto (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey again , tanks for the answer , and its more that normal , when i bought the câmera , only had 2 dead pixels , now havê more than 7
and the camera never fall, i have clean the sensor but with right methods so , i guess is the sensor.
Because i love this machine for the price is a god damn camera 


semple of image ( 30sec , f29 , iso 400 ) --> http://i.imgur.com/2lRbNr2.jpg


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 29, 2013)

Once you get a significant number of dead pixels, say 10,000 out of 18 million, they might replace it.

What they can do is to map out the dead pixels so that they don't appear in the image. Canon DPP and most good software will remove them with NR.

If they are Hot Pixels, then its a issue for video. Canon can map them out as well. 

Don't expect a new sensor though.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 29, 2013)

Alvaromphoto said:


> Hey again , tanks for the answer , and its more that normal , when i bought the câmera , only had 2 dead pixels , now havê more than 7
> and the camera never fall, i have clean the sensor but with right methods so , i guess is the sensor.
> Because i love this machine for the price is a god damn camera
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or do you write in Portuguese, as I do?  Returning to the subject, personally, I do not think the store will refuse to exchange the camera only by the lack of accessories, if the dead pixels warrant return.


----------

